# Just bought a TT, advice on dealership extras.



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

The TT is used with 21000 miles on it. I am picking it up Saturday, can't wait.

Has about 6 months left on the manufacture warranty its a 2015 reg. They offered me 3 years warranty after the audi one ends for £900. when I said I would think about it, she walked off and came back and said oh I can do it for 500. 
she did the same with the finance she was trying to sell me. gave me a shit rate then when I said I could get a better rate with a loan, went to see her manager and came back with 6.9% still shit compared to a loan.
She wouldn't budge on the price but I didn't really push it.

do I really need an extended warranty with such low mileage on the car already? Never owned an audi before let alone a TT. Am I likely to encounter mechanical issues or should I skip it and maybe purchase something once I hit 40k miles?

They also offered me some paint thing called LifeShine. protects the paint job and gloss so it doesn't need waxing and easier to clean. Makes water run off the glass on the side windows. Protects the fabric in the car so it doesn't mark or stain it.
Is this worth the money or just a waste that they are trying to sell me.

Last one is gap insurance. The only thing that seemed reasonable

While I am here. What oil and diesel should I use to help the engine and DPF filter.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

matty12 said:


> The TT is used with 21000 miles on it. I am picking it up Saturday, can't wait.
> 
> Has about 6 months left on the manufacture warranty its a 2015 reg. They offered me 3 years warranty after the audi one ends for £900. when I said I would think about it, she walked off and came back and said oh I can do it for 500.
> she did the same with the finance she was trying to sell me. gave me a shit rate then when I said I could get a better rate with a loan, went to see her manager and came back with 6.9% still shit compared to a loan.
> ...


Like anything you takes yer chances. If you buy a warranty you might not have any problems and you might feel you've wasted money and vice versa. One thing to bare in mind is that the warranty on offer is not the same as the original manufacturer warranty so get the info and read up on what it will and won't cover.

Lifeshine isn't a bad sealant, it's not great either. It's not worth what they'll ask you to pay. The product costs about £35 for the whole pack and they will pay their wash monkey about £7 to apply it - they will do but without any proper prep, swirl removal etc and it'll last about 3 weeks max. If you're serious about a sealant either get into detailing and do it properly or pay a pro detailer - it'll still cost you a couple of hundred quid but it will be done right and will last a lot longer.

For gap insurance don't take the dealer one, you'll get a far better price elsewhere, there's a dicsount code on the forum for one of the providers 

Oil, you should only use oil that is "VW507", you need to ensure you get the correct vicosity but the 507 bit is most important. Using something like VW504 will kill your DPF rather quickly. VW's own oil is rather good but there's lots of choice. Stick with premium brands of the correct grade and you won't go far wrong.
I've always run my previous Audi diesels on normal diesel, admittedly I always use shell but no need to use Vpower diesel IMO

Enjoy your new car!


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

phazer said:


> matty12 said:
> 
> 
> > The TT is used with 21000 miles on it. I am picking it up Saturday, can't wait.
> ...


thanks.

The gap insurance they offered was about 300 for 3 years. Well the dealership is fords at winsford and she said the lifeshine is applied properly but it costs 270 from then. But if you say they won't apply it properly I'll leave it for now.

the warranty they offered seem to cover everything that a warranty should to be fair.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Life shine I think is an Autoglym product. According* to their reseller at Simply Audi, the Lifeshine is a special set of products not available for retail sale. You should get a bumper bag of "Normal" Autoglym cleaning etc products in an Audi branded bag. Got mine half price so not particularly disappointed. Got me hooked on detailing products now.

At least you are not buying the product sold by Jardine Motors/Lancaster Motors called body care. They are Milton Keynes Audi and my car looked like all they did was wash the outside and clean up the interior. There were two large tar spots when I test drove it and they were still there when I picked it up. If I wasn't in such a hurry to travel a long distance home to beat the forecast snow, I'd have made a fuss. Finally got my Jardine's body care pack. It's absolute shite. Two poxy bottles, one of shampoo and the other a sort of conditioner. Instructions say to use a sponge!!! Lambs wool mits seem derigour for two bucket washing. Needless to say I won't ever get these products with another car, and never buy from Milton Keynes Audi. Get it done by a professional detailed. Some say a ceramic coating lasts longest.

I've applied some Aqua Wax coats and the car is looking more like it should have when I picked it up. Still getting my head around detailing advice. Lots of stuff on You Tube.

Good luck!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dealer lifeshine is a rip off. Even free it's pointless as applied with no care or proper prep. Get a detailer to do a full job, shouldn't cost a lot more than the dealer is quoting you for their apprentice to do in less than an hour.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I never bother with any of the dealership extras, they're all a bit of a rip off. If you wanted any of them (GAP, AutoGlym or extended warranty) you can buy cheaper elsewhere. But none are really necessary IMO.

On the warranty in particular if you're buying approved used it should come with a year anyway, regardless of the cars age


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The extended warranty sounds reasonable but as said see what it actually covers. Audi repairs can be very expensive so it's worth considering. 
Forget the paint protection. The bodywork will need quite a bit of prep which is best done by a specialist or yourself. 
Don't bother with the GAP either. That is designed to cover the difference between the insurance write off value and your outstanding finance debt. With new cars the depreciation is huge so it's useful but with a car that age the depreciation is more in line with your reducing debt so is not necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Don't bother with the GAP either. That is designed to cover the difference between the insurance write off value and your outstanding finance debt. With new cars the depreciation is huge so it's useful but with a car that age the depreciation is more in line with your reducing debt so is not necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not strictly true imo.

If the OP gets "back to invoice" insurance cover then this will cover everything and he will get back full outlay.

Motor insurance will only give market value which will be significantly less than the price paid in the event of a right off,which will result in an out of pocket expense to the tune of ~£3K or more as time goes by especially knowing what mark up Audi make on their used cars in the first place.

As others have said,there is much cheaper than Dealer's GAP so it's still an option which deserves consideration.


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

I might only buy the gap insurance and a quick search online already shows it being much cheaper than what the dealership is offering.

But I'll buy it down the line if I feel it's necessary.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Lifeshine full pro kit is generally available at extremely low prices on fleabay


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

daddow said:


> Lifeshine full pro kit is generally available at extremely low prices on fleabay


Not always the Best Buy. Rumours a few of these are refilled by people and sold on as 'new'. Properly applied lifeshine gets a certificate and is registered with manufacturer. All pro kits come in sealed packs, most on e=bay are not in the sealed pack.

Much better to buy products yourself or get a detailer to do it properly.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

J400uk said:


> I never bother with any of the dealership extras, they're all a bit of a rip off. If you wanted any of them (GAP, AutoGlym or extended warranty) you can buy cheaper elsewhere. But none are really necessary IMO.
> 
> On the warranty in particular if you're buying approved used it should come with a year anyway, regardless of the cars age


Totally agree with that, but a warranty or GAP being unnecessary? You are kidding?

I always spend my money elsewhere. e.g. I was quoted nearly £500 for Audi GAP, got better cover and full RTI for £180 elsewhere. Having previously claimed on a GAP Policy for a stolen car, obviously I want to get the best, but Audi's isn't it. GAP is one of those 'have to haves'. I pity anyone who gets a write off or theft and doesn't have it.

Audi Warranty - no brainer IMO, as if something does go wrong and you don't have one... good luck with that... pal of mine bought a 3 year old A4 allroad with 20k on the clock, after about a year the gearbox went kaput, it cost him a small fortune to sort out


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

matty12 said:


> I might only buy the gap insurance and a quick search online already shows it being much cheaper than what the dealership is offering.
> 
> But I'll buy it down the line if I feel it's necessary.


Have a look at ALA and find a discount code online. 3 years back to invoice on my RSQ3 cost £160. Dealer wanted £500.

You've got 6 months after buying the car to take out a policy.

Well worth it IMO.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
Just to let you know that we offer a product called Total Loss Protection. Whilst it's not exactly the same as your traditional GAP insurance we feel fro some customers it can make a cost effective alternative.
If you'd like any further details then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> Totally agree with that, but a warranty or GAP being unnecessary? You are kidding?
> 
> I always spend my money elsewhere. e.g. I was quoted nearly £500 for Audi GAP, got better cover and full RTI for £180 elsewhere. Having previously claimed on a GAP Policy for a stolen car, obviously I want to get the best, but Audi's isn't it. GAP is one of those 'have to haves'. I pity anyone who gets a write off or theft and doesn't have it.
> 
> Audi Warranty - no brainer IMO, as if something does go wrong and you don't have one... good luck with that... pal of mine bought a 3 year old A4 allroad with 20k on the clock, after about a year the gearbox went kaput, it cost him a small fortune to sort out


No I was saying a warranty is necessary, but why pay extra? All approved used audis come with a minimum of 1-year which should be sufficient at least initially. You can always extend it later on if needed.

GAP insurance I don't think is needed. You're normal insurance policy should always put you back in the position of being able to buy the same car again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

IMO paying for GAP is just immoral, it profits insurance companies to low ball claimants.
however, pay your money.....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

J400uk said:


> GAP insurance I don't think is needed. You're normal insurance policy should always put you back in the position of being able to buy the same car again.


That's laughable on a used car and a new car is only covered for a year on a replacement basis with normal insurance anyway.

Why do you think these sort of insurance policies 
exist ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > GAP insurance I don't think is needed. You're normal insurance policy should always put you back in the position of being able to buy the same car again.
> ...


As said like for like replacement normally only applies in the first year of a new car.
But with a used car, if you buy a 3 year old car and its written off 3 years down the line - do you really expect your insurance company to pay out to the value of another 3 year old replacement? If a 6 year old car is written off you get the value of a 6 year old car.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, ZephyR2 is spot on 

If my 2015 TT ever get stolen/ written off I will get paid by the insurance company to buy another 2015 TT. You don't need GAP for that.

The only circumstance GAP is useful is if the car is financed, and after a total loss the finance company are asking for more money than your insurance is paying out. In that case it would cover the difference.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > J400uk said:
> ...


What naive drivel :lol:

I applaud your optimism but what an owners opinion of a second hand value doesn't bear resemblance to what an insurance company will pay out should the inevitable happen.

Do you really think that an insurance company will pay 
top book value on your cosseted pride and joy,the age being irrelevant,they will pay the lowest they can get away with.

Why do you think the Ombudsman is inundated with such cases ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> I applaud your optimism but what an owners opinion of a second hand value doesn't bear resemblance to what an insurance company will pay out should the inevitable happen.
> 
> Do you really think that an insurance company will pay
> top book value on your cosseted pride and joy,the age being irrelevant,they will pay the lowest they can get away with.


Of course not and that's how its always been. Welcome to the real world :roll: 
On the other hand an owners valuation of their own cosseted pride and joy is often over inflated. And yes insurers will try and get away by offering a low price, but you should haggle with them.
But as Toshiba touched upon - taking out GAP for older cars is pandering to the insurance business and the more common it becomes the less insurers will be prepared to pay out on a standard policy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> But as Toshiba touched upon - taking out GAP for older cars is pandering to the insurance business and the more common it becomes the less insurers will be prepared to pay out on a standard policy.


Crickey I thought they tucked you in by 10:30hrs 

I quite agree but you have reasoned with your own argument.

Insurance Companies won't pay full value thus necessitating a need for a GAP type policy on anything worth a sh*t.

Morals and principles,it's a dilemma,take your pick [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Your insurance company will offer book / auction price unless agreed value.

I lost £3k in 6 months when my GTI was stolen. If I had GAP for that vehicle I wound have got the full 14k purchase price back.

For the sake of £100 - £200 over 3 years. Its a no brainer for me.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^
Zephy where are you treacle :lol: :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

The insurance company's first offer was £9.5k (£4.5k loss)

I spent the next 2 weeks getting examples off auto trader, pricing up options (leather seats, sat nav etc) and phoning their loss adjusters just to get them to increase their offer.

Never again. I can just accept their first offer and leave it with my GAP insurance co. to sort out


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

Just an update. I ended up taking the warranty they were offering at £550. After looking elsewhere on comparison websites the dealership one was actually the best priced.


----------

